# Fuel on the other side!!



## 89623 (Jun 1, 2005)

Well we've gone on and done it!!!!

We've booked our Eurotunnel for the 26/11/05 @ 23.35. So we are off to Spain for a year to fulltime (maybe even longer who knows).

What i wanted to know, are there any petrols stations open near calais at that time of night as we were thinking of getting a few hundred miles under our belt while the roads are empty?

Or are we better off fueling up in the uk before we get to the eurotunnel?

Alex


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Can't help re the fuel but just HAD to say BON VOYAGE!!! You may have such a wonderful time that you may not want to come back!! Keep in touch with us on here though!! We are off for 3 months very shortly and cannot wait now! We are heading straight for Belgium for starters and doubt if we'll go very far as there is a Christmas market near Dunquerque that we will stop at first. Again, have a wonderful time! Ana xx


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fuel*

Hi

If you leave the tunnel and head of Calais, leave the motorway at a turn called "Z I Mark" (Z I means zone industrielle). There is a massive fuel station there and not bad priced from memory.

Only 10 mins from the tunnel.

and right next door is a 24 hour cash and carry!

Rapide561


----------



## 89623 (Jun 1, 2005)

Rapide561

Your a star, i take it you mean both the cash and carry and the petrol station are open 24 hour????

Ana will be on here from time to time, once we are there! Can't keep away, this website is a must to smooth you along the motorhome ownership highway!!

Once again thanks

Alex


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

There is a fuel station as you leave the Tunnel but am not sure if it is open at that time of night. Have a good trip.

Putties


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi AlexJ,

the fuel station at the tunnel exit which Putties mentions is open 24 hrs (or was at least when we were last there spring 2004). However, even if you coming from UK might find it cheap, it is not really cheap for French conditions. So I would follow Rapide's advice to Z.I. Mark. 

The fuel stations at the big supermarket chains are even cheaper, however they have closed at the time of your arrival. And at some of them roof height might be an issue.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Boff said:


> Hi AlexJ,
> 
> The fuel stations at the big supermarket chains are even cheaper, however they have closed at the time of your arrival. And at some of them roof height might be an issue.
> 
> ...


A word of warning to motorhomers using the fuel stations in the French hyper/supermarkets for the first time.

Get out of your van and check the whole area. Usually getting onto the pumps is not a problem. Sometimes the kiosk where you pay is situated in such a position that it's impossible for anything other than a panel van conversion to negotiate.

I've watched many a motorhomer having to reverse back through the pumps to the annoyance of the locals who also have to reverse as well.

Don


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi alexj

i always use the elf filling station just outside the tunnel complex. i have had access problems at the supermarket filling stations.

if you are travelling at night sometimes the staff will not switch the pump on until you have gone inside & left cash or card with them. 

AND you can't legally drive back onto the motorway from the filling station. when i queried this i got the gallic shrug and a "just do it" so i did. 

now i usually just drive the couple of hundred yards to the waiting area/lorry park behind the ELF and have a few hours kip. have always found traffic so light in france, except round the few cities, that it's not worth driving on and risking a tiredness accident.

have a great trip 

mike


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Good luck on the adventure !
Just an extra word on the Supermarket Filling stations. 
From this year most of them do not have a person in them any more. they are almost all without exception credit card only. 
But here is the real bummer none french issued credit cards are not excepted by the automatic systems. 
The price in them in the country side can be up to 15 cents cheaper . So anyone traveling in France that finds a supermarket filling station that still has a human being in it perhaps should post it ?
,


----------



## 96772 (Nov 22, 2005)

All of the supermarkets around here (Western France) are still manned by humans. 

However, you need to remember that the humans go for lunch between 12 and 2, so the pumps are closed then.

They also have credit card pumps which us locals can use over lunchtime but only cos we've got French credit cards. 8)


----------

